# Beco VS Ergo



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an Ergo and love it. I jsut got a Beco and love how pretty it is but I am just not feeling the Beco love like the Ergo. Please share with my your thoughts and what you like or dislike about them.

Thanks


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you saying the Beco isn't as comfortable? In what way? Does the Beco come with a chest strap (for you) and a sleeping hood?

I'm trying to decide between the Ergo and Beco....would love to hear reviews!!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

:


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I have an Ergo and several Becos and find myself reaching for my Becos more. I love the higher body since I have a toddler now. I also love the gorgeous fabrics. I also love that it is as comfortable as the Ergo, but it can fold down real small and fit in my diaper bag. The Ergo is quite bulky. You can also use the stay put strap to roll up the body when wearing it around your waist or even to hold it together when folding it up.

I don't care for the Beco's sleeping hood, but since my DS is older, he doesn't nap or sleep in the Beco too often.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I hate the Beco. I just can't get it to be comfortable. The body is too high even with Emerson being taller, the straps are too short and dig into my arm pit especially when babe is on the front and the waist belt buckles and Emerson's butt slips through. About the only think I like about it is the fabric and it is oh so soft. I guess I am just an Ergo kind of girl.


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

I love my Ergo, but just saw an ad for the Beco and they are so pretty! I'm wondering if anyone else can compare the two for me. I like the padding on my Ergo, but it ends right around my armpit. I'm 5'2 and a bit heavy. Any short round people with comments?


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PMolly* 









I love my Ergo, but just saw an ad for the Beco and they are so pretty! I'm wondering if anyone else can compare the two for me. I like the padding on my Ergo, but it ends right around my armpit. I'm 5'2 and a bit heavy. Any short round people with comments?

In the 4th generation Beco, the padded shoulder straps are even shorter than the Ergo so you would still have the same problem. I haven't tried the new BWD Beco.


----------



## RileysmamaNM (May 10, 2007)

Im getting even more confused on what to add to my baywearing collection ergo or beco







: I thought beco for sure cause its more pretty







then took a day or two to pick out what print I wanted







but now im thinking maybe ergo is better...


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I am 6 ft and a size 12 and just love my Ergo. The Beco that I was talking about in the other post my friend put on and loved it. She is aobut 5' 5" and 115 soaking wet, If that helps any.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

In hot weather, the Ergo is too heavy and bulky.
As for the shoulder straps, the new BWD version is longer, at 23".
The downside is that Beco's are hard to come by sometimes. Because it is made in CA, not in a sweat shop, it takes longer to get your carrier.
I'm 5'9" and size 12 or 14. Both Ergo and Beco's fit me well. But I usually find myself reaching for the Beco's because I get comments on them all the time.







I'm a little vain.
But to be fair, the reason why the Ergo is bulkier is that it's pretty well quilted and padded on the body. And the outer fabric is canvas so it has less give and stands up to more movement.

Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Caroline P (Apr 8, 2006)

I have the Beco. I'm 5'1" and find it very comfy. You have to adjust the shoulder straps in the front carry to ensure its comfy, they did dig into me at first but now its fine. I can't feel my 21lb boy's weight at all! He's super active and wriggles all the time so the tall back is amazing. I'd be afraid he'd fall out of the Ergo.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao*
Because it is made in CA, not in a sweat shop, it takes longer to get your carrier.









I love both Ergos and Becos, they're both great carriers, and in fact I will be selling both in the near future. I'm very happy that Becos are made in the US -- but wanted to point out that Ergos are not made in a sweat shop.

http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/baby...ategory/about/

Quote:

Fair Trade Practices of The ERGO Baby Carrier, Inc.

The factory has high standards that ensure care, honesty, fairness and respect. Workers are paid minimum wage and are paid by the hour from 9 am to 5 pm Monday thru Saturday. There is a lunch break and a one-hour naptime mid day. Benefits are overtime pay, holidays, and bonuses. They are allowed one day off every week. They also receive cash incentives and bonuses during the Spring Festival.

Only workers 18 years old and above are accepted to work in the factory. The total factory work force is 100. Some of the workers come from Northern China. The majority, however, live near the city and neighboring areas. These workers are reimbursed for their transportation expenses and housing assistance is provided for workers who have to rent their lodging. Workers are required to wear protective clothing (uniform/lab-gown/masks) during factory operations. Technicians on a weekly basis check machines and equipment.
I think it's totally legit to make a buying decision based on where something is made, how it fits, how it looks, or whatever, but IMO the question of sweat shop labor doesn't enter into this particular equation.


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

The Becos are beautiful (haven't tried one yet), but I'm concerned about all the reviews at TBW that mention the poor quality of the sewing. If I'm paying paying that much for something, I want it to be perfect, KWIM?


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

I just bought a second hand beco from a mama on TBW. I LOVE it!!! I've been wearing DD so much more than when I used a mei tai. I only wore an Ergo for a few minutes, so I can't really compare the two, but I haven't noticed any issues in terms of quality. It's perfect! The higher body works well for us since DD is tall and likes to lean back:


__
https://flic.kr/p/1353323732


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

I find the Beco much more comfortable.. The Ergo is waaaay too bulky for me.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I had an Ergo, never could get comfortable with it, and ended up selling it. A year later I bought a Beco and I love it. I find the Beco more comfortable because it is lighter weight and more flexible. I also feel like DS is more secure in the Beco because it comes up higher on his back, and I can tighten the side straps much easier in the Beco because they tighten from two directions. I wish I had had the Beco much earlier, because I ended up buying it just as DS became almost too heavy for me to wear for very long.


----------



## HopefulHeart (Mar 4, 2005)

I have owned both a beco and an ergo and for both me and my DH, the beco wins hands down!

The ergo is WAY too bulky for our shoulders and just overall...umm...not pretty in comparison to a beco.

Plus, I love the waist belt on the beco compared to the ergo. Very comfy for us! I own one of the fundraiser becos and a DH friendly one...both are gorgeous!


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TereasaT* 
In the 4th generation Beco, the padded shoulder straps are even shorter than the Ergo so you would still have the same problem. I haven't tried the new BWD Beco.

What does BWD mean? Thanks


----------



## Tereasa (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
What does BWD mean? Thanks









According to Beco, it stands for Babywearing Delight. It's their newest style. You can see pics of it on their website. I guess it is more adjustable. The shoulder straps go through these loops on the body of the carrier. I don't particularly care for the look of it. I prefer the more streamlined looking body on the 4th generation.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
What does BWD mean? Thanks
 








I posted the wrong measurement earlier.
The BWD model adjusts on the body of the carrier under a loop system as PP pointed out. The reason for this adjustment system is to mimic the MT. I personally dig it.
And the other thing is that the shoulder straps got longer. at 23" instead of 17"


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 







I love both Ergos and Becos, they're both great carriers, and in fact I will be selling both in the near future. I'm very happy that Becos are made in the US -- but wanted to point out that Ergos are not made in a sweat shop.
I think it's totally legit to make a buying decision based on where something is made, how it fits, how it looks, or whatever, but IMO the question of sweat shop labor doesn't enter into this particular equation.

Okay. I can see how my comment implied Ergo was a sweat shop-made product. Thanks for sharing. But I did not intend to bad mouth Ergo. Sentences just crunched together. Just FYI. I do like their product.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HopefulHeart* 
I have owned both a beco and an ergo and for both me and my DH, the beco wins hands down!

The ergo is WAY too bulky for our shoulders and just overall...umm...not pretty in comparison to a beco.

Plus, I love the waist belt on the beco compared to the ergo. Very comfy for us! I own one of the fundraiser becos and a DH friendly one...both are gorgeous!

The waist belt was one of the big reasons why I didn't like the Beco. DD's butt would always slip into the waist belt no matter how tight it was. I have never had that problem with my Ergo.

I think this just goes to show that you have to try a carrier before you buy. Kind of like buying a bra


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I was wondering about the beco too. we have an ergo
subbing


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I am in love w/ my new Beco! I LOVE my babyhawk but the straps can be a pita....my Beco is SO easy - clip it on, pop in the baby and we're off.
I also feel that I am promoting BW a little better if I am not struggling with straps,, kwim?


----------

